# PROGRESS PHOTOS - CRITIQUE



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok not so much before and after just after....

And I don't know after what lol

just looking for any comments +/-

currently 93kg 5ft11....23 y/o

have competed as junior before (4 times), goal is to win a classic bbing contest next year (maybe)

cheers hope the attachments work, no leg shots yet can't get anyone to take one for me or would do a full body... sorry..... anyway they are massive lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry about the size, cant edit the post on this computer !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Good size mate, chest looks good too, after a cut youll be a force on stage! :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

upload it on picnik.com and change the first pixel size option to 400/500


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

what shows did you do and where did you place?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

miles i cant it is barred on this computer (firewall)

have done.....

NABBA CENTRAL 2004 - 4/4

EFBB SOUTH COAST 2005 - 1/1

EFBB MANSFIELD 2005 - no place (but realistically 5th or 6th out of 7.

NABBA CENTRAL 2005 - 4/5 (or maybe 6 can't remember)


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

only just realised whose thread this is!!! just didnt realise you changed your pic


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

ha ha, sorry mate should have warned ya


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Where do you train dude? i am from doncaster too


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

liam, when I am in doncaster i sometimes train at *marathon*, but nowadays usually *bodies*


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ Also interested. I am from Wombwell Barnsley and train at Dearne Valley Leisure Centre in Mexbrough. The weights room is garbage though


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

you should maybe try sheffield, think there is a decent gym where zack khan trains (can't think of the name off top of my head), otherwise new bodies in doncaster is good, there's another one just outside doncaster but i can't remember the bleedin name


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

anyone else? I know it's busier than this!!! :thumb:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I train at bodies too! really good gym i think and quite cheap.

Some very big guys there too, have you seen Nev? dont know his 2nd name but hes HUGEEE!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

what do you look like mate maybe I have seen you


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

someone give me some pointers FFS lol


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got medium/longish blonde hair, i've recently cut down to just over 13 stone (was nearly 15). Ermmm, got a treble clef tattoo'd on my arm because im a musician, dunno what else to say lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

hmmm,,, do you sometimes wear a red vest?

if not then i don't know you!!!


----------



## lightweight1436114553 (Mar 7, 2008)

Physical Culture in Stocksbridge, Sheffield has a great reputation... i've never trained there... about 40 miles too far for me


----------



## lightweight1436114553 (Mar 7, 2008)

Pompyman... are you competing again this year?


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

Classic is the way to go at the moment for many BB's,

this is due to alot of people not being gifted with large skeleton frames, or the genes to pile on muscle.

I'm competing at The Kent Klassic this year, in the Classic class, but I must add it's hard getting into shape, the day of just being ripped has gone! for the Classic class you must be shredded, and if your really going to compete next year in the Classic, calculate your entry weight now. so in other words,if your say 178cm tall, you must take away 100 and plus 4, which will give you 82, which equals 82kg. thats your weight for the stage.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

lightweight - not competing this year I am busy with work and also want to put another stone on pre diet... i think this is possible as I am only 4 weeks into my first cycle.....

musclehead thanks for the tips... i did work my weight out a while back but I can't recall it.... i think i am already over the weight but obviously after dieting i could easily drop 5-10kg in all honesty.... i think it is the way to go for me right nowas i am not heavily muscular and would not make much of an impact in a decent first timers class


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

i am 178cm tall so the maximum weight is 82kg, i am about 93/94 right now, will see how i get on, cant see myself holding much more than 10kg fat, but will keep putting weight on while i am on cycle and evaluate when i am off and can see real gains which aren't fat or water


----------



## steve_bbuk (Nov 4, 2005)

You look like that and you're bulking..some people are never satisfied..


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> hmmm,,, do you sometimes wear a red vest?
> 
> if not then i don't know you!!!


nope i always wear a t-shirt.

Good physique by the way, i forget to say


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

steve i dont get you, i am pretty sure it s compliment so thanks but can you elaborate....lol

liam..... might know you if i see you will be going to bodies during first 3 week of august will drop you a PM when i do mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think Steve meant that you are bulking and you are still lean.

You look good PompyMan keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

ah right.... yeah i know i have got quite a bit of fat though.... still got some abs (ish).... but i am test enth so was expecting a little more bloat but its only 250mg so maybe thats why.... i have put weight on with it so i'm happy with that


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi pompyman,

I did the classics at this years South Coast, took 3rd out of 7, my advice would be that unless you are completely ripped dont expect to get a top placing, some good guys to look at would be: Sean Ferguson, or Helder Barossa, both get totally shredded and have a very athletic physique.

This class really is about condition and muscle balance, I took 16 weeks to get ready, the pic of my legs in my avatar was taken 1 week before the show, and I stil hadl to carb deplete and drop water, plus manipulate sodium levels, so be prepared to see some seriously hard and dry guys.

The classics class in previous years has had a poor showing of competitor, however in the last 18 months this has changed dramatically in line with the rest of Europe (where the class has always been very full and to a high standard), so attack it hard, I will be at the Kent with my good friend Tom Blackman (I wont be competing), and will look forward to seeing whats on stage in this and all the other classes.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

hey mate thanks for the pointers.... saw the south coast show this year dont recall 7 competitors though!!! thats a lot for that class

yeah beginning to realise level of conditioning required, will see how i get on size wise over the next 10 month and see if i still meet the weight requirement.... obviously a lot is going to be dropped during cut


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup they were all there, i may have been exhausted and grumpy, but am sure my counting was spot on! As i said the class standard is increasing dramatically, Sean Ferguson now even does a show down south for the IFBB that is specifically for Classic competitors, just shows how big the class is getting.

How big are you planning on getting and how much do you think you'll need to lose to get cut?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

photos are on first page mate they are me at 5'11 92 kg or thereabouts

have to be 82kg or lower, but i definately have 10kg fat on me, well most probably anyway, so i would intend to continue bulking for a while yet and then cut probably after easter next year.

not doubting your maths mate, more my memory!

if you look at the photos any pointers would be much appreciated


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok, honesty time:

You have a great structure, well your upper body does but i need to see your legs to see how balanced you are, however, you have taken yourself too far away from lean and will struggle to diet down in 12 weeks, even whilst bulking you need to keep your abs visible and your obliques should be showing, I would advise that you closely look at your macro ratios and adjust, no need for any serious dieting or cardio at this stage as you have so long until you start dieting, but look at lowering non-essential fats and carbs, or you will struggle to get really shredded when the day to start dieting comes.

You have good thick arms, your traps are dense and hard but your shoulders need some more overall development, especially your rear delts.

Overall, a good strong physique, but with some minor tweaks and correct nutrition you will take good to great.

Also dont think 250mg of enanthate will do much good, may be time to look at your cycle?


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Here you go mate, this was this years south coast classics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks mate that post was very helpful... exactly the kind of advice and honest opinion i was seeking

i am only doing 250mg as it is my first cycle, and i have been gyno/acne prone before as a teenager.... so i wanted to judge the sides accordingly... my next cycle will probably be 500mg

i understand the rear delt thing as an issue i will be working with that

my diet is pretty much as follows;

0630 - pro mass with milk and 2 egg whites

0700 - scrambled egg. baked beans

0800 - 2 pieces of fruit

0930 - 1 tin tuna, soup, 1 tin mackerel

1130 - pasta/baked potato with tuna and salad

1200 - fruit, 2 low fat yoghurts

1300 -pro mass with milk and 2 egg whites

1430 - tuna, and pasta

1530 - oats

1600 training time

1700 - pro mass, fruit, oats

1730 - meat, potato, veg

1800 - 2 low fat yogurts

1930 - half a chicken

2100 - pre bed shake with oats

as for legs i will post some full body shots as soon as i can get someone to take them for me... but i think they are in proportion, i hope they are, calves are probably a weakpoint but so many people can say that!

thanks for this advice and any future advice mate i will be taking all you have put onboard and making the changes


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Any other pics mate?

I agree with lean, you have to be horribly, sickly ripped to get noticed unless you have a massive amount of mass and still VERY good condition

dieting the way you are wont cut it and TBH it needs a big shake up from gear to diet to other meds

10kg of fat to come off? plus X amount of water and a tiny bit of muscle will come with that, then the manipulation

thats a lot to come off in 12 weeks minus your week before

some ideas for food is to weed out all the sh1te sugars and prcessed rott, milk, fruit, pro mass, half chickens, oats before bed

lots of room to move

You can look at an AI to stop gyno and opt for something a little more agressive like tren/prop/winny and then thermogenics and uncopuling stuff IF that fits in


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

lost i am not dieting now that is not a cutting diet lol, it is just my normal food intake

i am not planning on competing until next summer

no other pics right now but i will maybe post this week

thanks for the points mate i understand what you mean about the sugars, to a large extent i cannot control my diet as my food is prepared for me so i have a choice , but not much of one..... things like fruit are free to me so i like to get as much in me as possible, although i appreciate the sugar problem

as for gear like I said the first cycle is just a tester i'm sure you would advocate that mate!!! i will probably up it after pct next time but until then i have to go with what is planned and what is safe

thanks again


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

oh and the 10kg of fat was a complete fabrication/estimate it could just as easily be 15kg, hence i am still trying to put on muscle mass so that after dieting i will be the right weight


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> thanks mate that post was very helpful... exactly the kind of advice and honest opinion i was seeking
> 
> i am only doing 250mg as it is my first cycle, and i have been gyno/acne prone before as a teenager.... so i wanted to judge the sides accordingly... my next cycle will probably be 500mg
> 
> ...


I hope that this helps mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

help is one word for it..... extremly grateful i am are other words! thanks

yes i know the yogurts are too sugary but they are too damn nice.... maybe i will have to drop them.

to be honest i would feel empty if i followed those alterations, BUT I will probably do them anyway because it appears to be solid guidance! (your photos are proof of that)

i wasn't trying to make calf-related excuses mate, more saying that i have no excuse, they are better than they were and certainly not pathetic, but compared to my quads they could be better developed, but thats the name of this game and the challenge i face with my body.

thanks for your time yet again


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

My two cents:rolleyes: i think you look very good, your holding a reasonable amount of fat but not that much at all...your abbs are still visable.

However, i would not bulk up yet rather i would do a 10 week diet and take your self to a very lean condition not contest shape obviously but still very lean and then build on that.

On another note i think the classic bb is great perfect for people who dont want to go down the route of excessive chemical usage, its been popular in main land Europe for a few years great to know its going in England now also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

con that is a good idea i may do that after this cycle or around xmastime, lean down and get a good judge of actual gains and muscle before going into more of a lean bulk which would eventually leave me in a better place to comp diet.

thank you


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

NO problem (reps....cough, ahem ;-)), hope you found it useful, but on a serious note, before you continue to bulk, take a few steps back, lean up and then re-asses your goals.

Con - sorry mate, gotta disagree, his abs arent through, I know that many bodybuilders on here (Inlcuding Tom B and Pscarb) would argue that abs must be fully visible, not just a vague shadow of blurred lines, after all you should be a bodybuilder all year round, not just during dieting. IMO


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

hey mate this is not BS i cant rep from this computer... the script just doesnt seem to work

I O U 10 reps lol

and no i would not say my abs are fully visible, you are correct a vague idea of them exists..... kind of like osama bin laden, you're pretty sure it's there but can't put a finger on it....

will post a full body pic asap

cheers again


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Con - sorry mate, gotta disagree, his abs arent through, I know that many bodybuilders on here (Inlcuding Tom B and Pscarb) would argue that abs must be fully visible, not just a vague shadow of blurred lines, after all you should be a bodybuilder all year round, not just during dieting. IMO


And other bb's would argue that is perfectly fine as long as he is progressing in his training and gaining muscle it doesnt matter as he still has to make the clay that will be sculpted into the finished piece.

Obviously i am not a competive bb but to call him out of shape is IMO laughable.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Con said:


> And other bb's would argue that is perfectly fine as long as he is progressing in his training and gaining muscle it doesnt matter as he still has to make the clay that will be sculpted into the finished piece.
> 
> Obviously i am not a competive bb but to call him out of shape is IMO laughable.


Con - Havent called him out of shape in any way whatsoever, if you look at my previous posts to him you will see I have commended his physique. What I have done is try to give him some advice that will make his dieting much easier, plus give him a better idea of what he will look like on stage, as after all that's what counts. If he makes some minor changes now, he can go the whole distance. I thought/hoped I had made that clear.

I apologise if my advice came over to harsh or critical, it was meant to guide not offend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

f(ckin ell con nice avatar

i am not out of shape, i do not have full abs though and i can appreciate both views, my leaning is more towards staying heavier for a few more months...

i find i lift more weight when i have slightly more fat on me... i appreciate fully that this may be/probably is a placebo effect but it is the way it is with me......


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

no offense taken at all i understand what you were both getting at....

it is all a matter of opinion at the end of the day and the more opinions i get the better, as i stated at the start of this thread good and bad, constructive or even unconstructive advice is wanted...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

LeanShredded said:


> Con - Havent called him out of shape in any way whatsoever, if you look at my previous posts to him you will see I have commended his physique. What I have done is try to give him some advice that will make his dieting much easier, plus give him a better idea of what he will look like on stage, as after all that's what counts. If he makes some minor changes now, he can go the whole distance. I thought/hoped I had made that clear.
> 
> I apologise if my advice came over to harsh or critical, it was meant to guide not offend.


 Indeed fully understood, this is why i also suggested he diet prior to bulking because another ten lb of fat will probably make him on the fat side.

Just when compared to a lot of guys he is in fine shape and i am sure he will lean up very fast:beer:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> Con - Havent called him out of shape in any way whatsoever, if you look at my previous posts to him you will see I have commended his physique. What I have done is try to give him some advice that will make his dieting much easier, plus give him a better idea of what he will look like on stage, as after all that's what counts. If he makes some minor changes now, he can go the whole distance. I thought/hoped I had made that clear.
> 
> I apologise if my advice came over to harsh or critical, it was meant to guide not offend.


Good post and good advice offered, I don't think you have been harsh or critical you have just given good honest advice that was asked. Good info that will put Pompey man in good stead :thumbup1:


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> ^^ Also interested. I am from Wombwell Barnsley and train at Dearne Valley Leisure Centre in Mexbrough. The weights room is garbage though


Just further along from where you currently train theres quite a good gym (or was ) in an old cinema in Denaby. Not sue of the name.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Con said:


> Indeed fully understood, this is why i also suggested he diet prior to bulking because another ten lb of fat will probably make him on the fat side.
> 
> Just when compared to a lot of guys he is in fine shape and i am sure he will lean up very fast:beer:


Con - I couldnt agree more, he does look 100% better than 95% of gym go-ers, however its not the guys in the gym he has to beat, its me, Sean Ferguson, Helder Barrossa and other classic competitors, and as Im sure you know, you can look great in the gym, but the second you stand on stage thats what counts.

Having said all that, he has a great structure and will go far if he continues to go the way he is going.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

albie yeah i know that gym but the name escapes me.... it is just a wee bit too far for me mate

clarkey - could not agree more

lean - time is on my side mate, at the end of the day if i am not ready next summer i will give it another 6-12 months and rethink, but your posts have helped tremendously


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

PompyMan said:


> albie yeah i know that gym but the name escapes me.... it is just a wee bit too far for me mate
> 
> clarkey - could not agree more
> 
> lean - time is on my side mate, at the end of the day if i am not ready next summer i will give it another 6-12 months and rethink, but your posts have helped tremendously


You WILL be ready!! :thumbup1:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

how does the classic bodybuilding go what are the different categorys

im 5"4 anyone know what that is in cm. im thinking i might go for it

what weight would i have to come in at

sorry to hi jack your thread pompey looking good tho mate keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

if you google it mate there is a link to ukbff rules (pdf document)


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

lean - time is on my side mate said:


> I like that mate, I wish more people thought like you, if you arent ready then wait, re-plan and come back and do it again. Perfect thinking and midset!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

cheers dude

i am only 23 so got plenty of competitive years in me...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you make the photos smaller...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

hope this works, any comments/pointers very much appreciated by anyone


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good


----------

